# Is rust like this normal for a 2 year old Ariens Snowblower?



## mahwhoie (Sep 8, 2016)

I recently purchased a used Ariens 24" that is from 2014 and noticed a lot of rust on the drive shafts and gears and was wondering if this is considered normal or did something bad happen to this unit? Given that it was only 2 years old I didn't expect there to really be any rust. The main paint on the unit looked fine but all the gearing, drive shafts and random metal pieces like the auger cap looked really rusted to me. Any opinions on this?

Wheel Axel﻿:









Auger Rod:









Drive Belt:









Auger Cap:









Gear:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

This comment is not specific to Ariens equipment...

I'm not an expert on New Jersey climate, but I do know that some painted or chrome surfaces are very thin and in a humid environment those surfaces can develop surface rust rather quickly. Perhaps the prior owner stored it outside.
Here in Colorado, it's very dry and I have a mower that's been stored outside (on a patio) for 20+ years and still has no surface rust anywhere on it.

I bought a tractor from a dealer in PA a couple years ago and every chrome and unpainted surface had surface rust on it. It was stored under a covered enclosure, but the moist air still did a number on those unprotected surfaces.


----------



## mahwhoie (Sep 8, 2016)

hhmm yeah. I wonder if this is considered bad? I'm trying to figure out if this is "ok" or did I just buy some rusted out piece of junk that's going to be in the trash soon. haha


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Your pics never showed up here. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

maybe they use a lot of salt where this snowblower was from and the owner never hosed it off. it is a problem where I live.


----------



## mahwhoie (Sep 8, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Your pics never showed up here. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


hhmm thats weird. Well here's a direct link to the pictures:
plus.google.com/collection/4EW_XB


----------



## mahwhoie (Sep 8, 2016)

stromr said:


> maybe they use a lot of salt where this snowblower was from and the owner never hosed it off. it is a problem where I live.


yeah... that's what I'm trying to figure out. Like is this something I should be thinking I got screwed on and this is all going to fall apart on me? Or is it more just common cosmetic surface rust sort of thing?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That's just cosmetic surface rust. Likely got a head start and speeded up by the previous owner blowing snow that had salt or salt brine from the street plows. Don't be worried. If it gives you some peace of mind, you can always take some steel wool to it and then wipe it down gooooood with some good penetrating oil or even WD-40, let it sit for a day or two, then wipe any residue off and hit those areas with a few coats of primer and paint and be at peace. However, if you just leave it alone as is, wash it a few times throughout the season, let it dry gooooood, you'll be just fine.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Now that I've looked at the pictures I think the patient will survive. I've literally hosed down rusted metal with chain lube, it's usually waterproof and stick better than motor or penetrating oil. Just be careful to clean it off the friction wheel assembly. LPS products makes a number of sprays that work well too. I'm sure there's others.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would not bother painting it. that is a lot of work to do it and have it last. Believe it or not that surface rust acts as a diffusion barrier and will slow additional rusting.

As recommended earlier, use chain lube or one of the LPS or similar products. Once or twice a year and you will be fine. One of these products will work much better than WD.......although WD-40 is better than nothing.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know how the wheels come off of your Ariens,but it may be a good idea to make sure they CAN come off now before you find out later they WON'T come off because of the rust.

If they bolt to a hub,that's less of a problem.If the wheel uses a single pin to hold them on the axle,the rims may already be rusting to the shaft.I'm paranoid about that,just thought I'd mention it.

Check your augers and make sure they will spin on the auger shaft with the shear pins removed-better to know now if there's a rust issue with those.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Mike C. said:


> I don't know how the wheels come off of your Ariens,but it may be a good idea to make sure they CAN come off now before you find out later they WON'T come off because of the rust.
> 
> If they bolt to a hub,that's less of a problem.If the wheel uses a single pin to hold them on the axle,the rims may already be rusting to the shaft.I'm paranoid about that,just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Check your augers and make sure they will spin on the auger shaft with the shear pins removed-better to know now if there's a rust issue with those.


Absolutely! Oil and grease everything that moves! Oil and grease are cheap, as we used to say, "you can pay me now or pay me later." "Later" always costs more!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some good suggestions here. I would like to add go over it with some steel wool or a fine metal sandpaper. Hit it with CRC 3-36 available on Amazon and elsewhere a good lube/rust inhibitor. Those pics make me want to open mine up, only used mine twice last year.

It looks like this may have been used in a shore town or as another poster stated on heavily salted/brined EOD plow pile(s). I am not sure what you paid for it but it is a quality machine and after cleaning that up the best you can without going too crazy you will be good to go. I would suggest if I may: After cleaning it up take out your manual or download it from the Ariens website and follow the instructions in the lube chart to a tee using a good quality high temp grease and some oil and I am confident she'll be fine for years to come.


----------

